# Positive Big baby birth stories, please!



## Little Ducky

Hi, hoping someone here will have a positive birth story regarding the delivery of their 'big' baby? 

My boy is measuring ahead, with 10 weeks still left to go, plus the fact I am on the larger side with a raised BMI... all signs are pointing to him being rather large when he arrives. 
So far the midwife/dr have no plans to induce early/on time so if he decides to wait until 42 weeks, he will likely be even bigger. I have read some horrendous stories about large babies getting stuck at their shoulders etc, and not coming out. This is my first time and I am petrified that something awful is going to happen, and after the head he will get stuck which can result in health complications and even death :nope:

I was really hoping to hear from some of you, a positive story regarding the birth of a larger baby? I need to stop worrying, so I'm hoping this will help!


----------



## chulie

My best friend is 5'3 and weighs about 110lbs soaking wet. She gave birth to an almost 10 lbs baby with no drugs....she did tear a little bit but...nothing that didn't heal and she's pregnant with #2 now it clearly wasnt so traumatic because she intends to go natural with this next baby also...oh and she also gave birth at 42 weeks because she refused to be induced as long as the baby was healthy


----------



## Little Ducky

Thank you, it definitely things like that I need to hear! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I had my LO at 40+6 and he was 10 lbs 7 ounces he was born naturally with the help of forceps and episiotomy. He only needed forceps because the largest part of his head was trying to come first and that caused him to get stuck because his head swelled he needed a hand out (literally one tug of forceps and one large push and he was out), his shoulders came out fine and i did not tear but was cut..... That said it healed really quickly. My birth was very positive. He was induced too, don't know if that makes a difference.... 5 months on i would do it all again. 
Try not to worry, i knew he was going to be big ( i had a high BMI at start of pregnancy and DH is 6 ft 4 tall ) and it scared me to death (especially when i went overdue) but really it was not that bad at all. 

X


----------



## mrscitysmith

I have heard (sorry this is not my experience but a general theory several people told me in my second pregnancy when they thought baby was going to be big) that bigger babies come out much easier than smaller babies. Gravity is supposed to help and they are stronger (so I was told). Apparently my baby is going to be larger than average so I am holding onto that!!

Good luck xx


----------



## aliss

I've had two shoulder dystocia deliveries - being free from epidural and being mobile helps immensely. I would far rather do a 10lb baby at 42 weeks (I did almost 9lbs at 42 weeks) without induction than to be induced (#1 was over 9lbs and pitocin). Induction raises your risk of needing pain meds (believe me, it is more painful, I've done both). Epidural makes it impossible to properly dislodge dystocia baby.

At worse, they will break your baby's collarbone for dystocia (they did this with #1). It's not fun but it's also not permanent and it is a superficial wound considering the alternative. They give a bit of tylenol and you're on your way although breastfeeding was very hard with the shoulder. I know dystocia sounds scary but having had it twice, the 2nd time was very easy to fix (McRoberts maneuver). He breastfed right away without any problems.


----------



## Eleanor ace

My DS was 9lb 15oz. I'm small and short with a narrow pelvis and had a great birth experience :). 6 hour labour. I did have a bad tear but that was due to DS coming out with his hand on his face not his size. I can't wait to give birth again and I have no worries about this LO being big.


----------



## Little Ducky

Thank you ladies, your stories and experiences have helped no end!


----------



## aimee-lou

I've done 2 9lb+ babies now, both natural. 

Like Aliss I've had 2 shoulder instances but nowhere near as dramatic on either count. With my first he got wedged half way down the birth canal as I wasn't pushing properly and he was coming down with his hand up by his face. A switch in position and some really good hard pushes and he was out. I needed 5 stitches for a scratch caused by his finger nails and he had an Erb's Palsy in his left arm (nerve damage which meant his arm was limp for 2ish weeks following birth). Both were completely healed and wouldn't even know either had happened within a month. 

My second he came a lot quicker. I had some really very painful moments in labour as my pelvis stretched to accommodate him. He eventually fell through after about 2 hours but G&A helped me through. I had asked for pethidine but never got it as he 'fell' through my pelvis directly onto my cervix, crowned and was born within 20 minutes lol. He got a little wedged at the shoulder (he's a broad little man anyway) but the midwife took one leg, hubby took the other, and as I pushed then pushed my legs apart and he shot out like a cork lol. No injuries to him, and a little stretch injury to me. No stitches - was more like a carpet burn weirdly lol. 

Two things to remember, it can be done, and try to focus on the positives. Listen to your body, and to the midwife, and you'll be fine. keep an open mind though, you don't know how it's going to go, so just go with it and you'll be holding your baby before you know it! :thumbup:


----------



## butterflycake

Hiya! my LO was big 9 lbs 10 to be precise!! I knew he was big and I was terrified! However - I needn't have been - he was an assisted delivery in the end (forceps) but it was an amazing experience and like the other poster said I'd give birth the same way tomorrow! Yup I had an episostomy but I didn't feel a thing and wasnt even particularly sore aftewards! (I think that part of the body heals well) - i did however use Arnica tablets (from boots) afterwards on the recommendation of a friend who's had 4 babies so maybe worth investing in some as I do think they help any haerling afterwards xx Good luck! you will be fine! big babies are fab! I'm a first time mummy so glad I had a sturdy little man!!!:)


----------



## alicecooper

First was 10lbs 10oz
Second was 10lbz 1oz
Third was 11lbs 0.7oz

first needed an episiotomy which I tore past, but nothing I couldn't handle, and was born fine and dandy.

second needed ventouse and forceps but it wasn't weight related, it was due to the cord being around his neck. Otherwise it was a vaginal birth with no 'getting stuck'.

third practically walked out of me lol. He was the easiest to birth, despite being huge.

This was my third one just born :



little elephant lol.

I have no fear of big babies at all. On the contrary, I wouldn't know what to do with a small one. It would seem like a doll lol

I'm expecting this one to be big again. The midwife has already said it feels big for gestational date.


----------



## chulie

Holy [email protected]& Alice your my HERO!!!! Any time any woman posts about big babies I feel like your the only one whose allowed to reply!!! Hahahah


----------



## alicecooper

chulie said:


> Holy [email protected]& Alice your my HERO!!!! Any time any woman posts about big babies I feel like your the only one whose allowed to reply!!! Hahahah

rotfl I'm not that good, I did have epidurals :blush:


----------



## aimee-lou

alicecooper said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Holy [email protected]& Alice your my HERO!!!! Any time any woman posts about big babies I feel like your the only one whose allowed to reply!!! Hahahah
> 
> rotfl I'm not that good, I did have epidurals :blush:Click to expand...

And well deserved too lol. I nearly got there (you beat me by 3oz lol) and he popped out so bloody quick I got no choice but to go natural. 

Are you getting a growth scan? I have to have one anyway with my thyroid but it's a handy indicator (although they were over 1lb out with Eddy lol told me 9-9.5lb lol)


----------



## alicecooper

aimee-lou said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Holy [email protected]& Alice your my HERO!!!! Any time any woman posts about big babies I feel like your the only one whose allowed to reply!!! Hahahah
> 
> rotfl I'm not that good, I did have epidurals :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> And well deserved too lol. I nearly got there (you beat me by 3oz lol) and he popped out so bloody quick I got no choice but to go natural.
> 
> Are you getting a growth scan? I have to have one anyway with my thyroid but it's a handy indicator (although they were over 1lb out with Eddy lol told me 9-9.5lb lol)Click to expand...


yeah apparently I'll be sent for a growth scan at some point, according to the midwife. I don't have a date or anything yet.

ouch you went natural? *eyes watering*. you're my new inspiration lol


----------



## aimee-lou

Usually they're around 32-34 weeks depending on how your consultant/midwife likes to do it. I had it at 32 weeks with Eddy, but that was when they said he would be 9lb, so they're trying 34 weeks this time. :haha: What they're forgetting is that I had a scan actually on my EDD and they were still saying 9-9.5lb :shrug:).


----------



## GracieGoo

I had to 9lb + babies, biggest being 9lb 12 (not even big compared to some of the ladies here!!)

First I had an epidural with and it was a long labour, with a long pushing stage - but I am pretty sure that can be the case with any first labour. I was a week overdue, and I and a 2nd degree tear that required a few stitches.

2nd baby was just a bit of g&a with 2.5hr labour, and just a couple of minutes pushing. Because she was a big baby, and she arrived fast I ended with a 3rd degree tear.. but the labouring experience was amazing with her. I had a lot of stitches, that were done in theatre but have recovered really well.

Try not to be scared, I meausred about 6 weeks ahead with ds, and only 4 weeks ahead with dd (and I had a growth scan with her at approx 32 weeks that said she was expected to be about 8.5lb - so even those can be way out). As Aliss said, try and keep active during your labour to bring baby down nice and low ready to go...  A good position during the pushing will help also. I would do it all again in a heartbeat!


----------



## xsadiex

My son was 9 pound 7 and we had a lovely home birth with just has and air. He didn't get stuck, found the pushing the easiest bit! X


----------



## tristansmum

I just had a vbac last Friday and he was 9lb 2oz... So not "huge" but I'm little at 5ft and a UK 8-10. I had a quick labour and pushed him out without pain relief (used gas and air during first stage of labour). He came out with hand at head so I had very very mild shoulder dystocia at the end. Was no big deal as they just flattened the bed and pushed my legs back and doctor delivered his arm first and he came out quickly. O had a second degree tear which needed stitches but its day 4 and I'm feeling fine.


----------



## tristansmum

I just had a vbac last Friday and he was 9lb 2oz... So not "huge" but I'm little at 5ft and a UK 8-10. I had a quick labour and pushed him out without pain relief (used gas and air during first stage of labour). He came out with hand at head so I had very very mild shoulder dystocia at the end. Was no big deal as they just flattened the bed and pushed my legs back and doctor delivered his arm first and he came out quickly. O had a second degree tear which needed stitches but its day 4 and I'm feeling fine.


----------



## aimee-lou

tristansmum said:


> I just had a vbac last Friday and he was 9lb 2oz... So not "huge" but I'm little at 5ft and a UK 8-10. I had a quick labour and pushed him out without pain relief (used gas and air during first stage of labour). He came out with hand at head so I had very very mild shoulder dystocia at the end. Was no big deal as they just flattened the bed and pushed my legs back and doctor delivered his arm first and he came out quickly. O had a second degree tear which needed stitches but its day 4 and I'm feeling fine.

Sounds very similar to my first's arrival. Well done!! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## manchester1

i was measuring big at 37 weeks so had a scan they estimated baby 9lb 9oz

was induced a week later and was very happy with the whole process, had a relatively quick labour with only gas and air.

baby was 8lb 13oz in the end!


----------



## xxEMZxx

My son was 9lb 7oz and my daughter 9lb 14oz both labours were straightforward, fairly fast, no interventions and only gas and air. I only pushed for 4 mins with my daughter. Saying that I did tear both times, needed stitches and also had 2 hemmorages after both were born but no idea if that was to do with their size or the fact I had problems pushing out the placenta both times! xx


----------

